# Keeping my pigeons warm in the winter



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

I have had pigeons for several years now and my coop has about 12 birds in it. I live in NW PA and the winters here are incredibly harsh. I have used heating lamps at night in the past to keep my birds warm but sometimes the 24/7 light provokes wintertime breeding which always results in dying babies. I was thinking about covering the windows in the coop and keeping a heating lamp on only at night so that the birds become nocturnal without even realizing it. This way the birds will be awake, warm and active during the cold nights and asleep during the warmer (but still cold) daytime. Does this idea sound crazy? And does anyone have any other ideas for keeping my coop warm in the winter?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I use one of those oil filled heaters, set to just keep the tempature above freezing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

YES! I tried heat lamps, until I found out that they could shatter and be very dangerous. I knew about reptile heaters, and had used them over cages of birds, but didn't know that I could purchase a 250 watt heat emitter, and the clamp lamp to go with it. It has to be rated for the 250 watts. It throws just heat. No light. I clamp them up over the perches, so that it warms them. Not too close, just hold it up and put your hand under it. That will tell you how far away to hang it. I use a couple of them in my loft. If they are chilly, it gives them somewhere to go to get warm. You can put one up over a shelf or table too. I was just online ordering a backup heat emitter and clamp lamp, and they have wire shields to cover the front, to stop an animal from getting too close to it. I ordered that too. Of course, I like to spend a lot of time in the loft with my birds, so when it gets really cold,I do have one of those heaters that looks like a radiator, and is filled with oil. Electric. I keep it on low generally, and it keeps it very comfortable for the birds around 40 or 45 when it is really cold. When it isn't quite so cold, like during those January or February thaw, on low, it might go up to 50 or 60. You could always turn it off during those times. But if you just want to give them warm places to perch, the heat emitters are great. I've told others about them, and they have liked them. I'll go look for the web address.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you don't really need it, but if you are going to use the heat lamp you can get one of those that are red, it keeps the light down but still gives off heat, also, you need to use dummy eggs and then they won't hatch at all. your lamps should have the cages on them for safty.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is the web address for the heat emitters and clamp lamps.

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/reptile-supplies/heat-bulbs-night-heat-bulbs-ceramic-bulbs/

Spiritwings is right. The red bulb just casts a nice glow. Not bright at all, but they are still heat bulbs, and have been known to shatter. If they do, you could burn a bird, or burn the loft down. It happened to someones barn. They go for about $10. The heat emitters cost more, but last longer and are safer, so I think they're worth it. Go to the website and check it out.

Also, I agree that dummy eggs is a good idea. When they have their eggs, switch them out for the fake ones you can get at pigeon supply places. They will sit on them for the amount of time that they would have sat on their own to hatch them. Eventually, they will get tired of them and not sit them any longer. Then just take them back, wash them, and use them when you need them again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maddi O, by the way, welcome to Pigeon Talk. We have a group that we started last year because a lot of us were going through our first winter with our birds. We share different ideas and suggestions on how to get through the winter months with our birds. If you would like to come on over and join us, and read some of our back posts, you would be very welcome. It's called NEWBIE TO WINTER. The link for it is

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/group.php?groupid=8


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I really appreciate the fact that you want your birds to be comfortable. Thank you for that.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

I too am planning on using a heat emitter in my bird house. Two of my pijies are Kings from California (mickacoo.org) and I am sure they will appreciate it. It can get pretty frigged here in Indiana.


----------

